# Finding string players! Help!!



## twink500 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello,
I am totally new on this site-and not entirely sure how it all works just yet....

But I'm after some advice - I've been playing 1st violin for The Kingston Quartet since 1999, and although we still get a lot of work in London-I am now living South of London in the countryside and would love to start a string quartet locally, but as yet have been unable to find any other players-does anyone have any advice on how I should go about it? I'm situated quite near Lewes.
Thanks! Tea


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ads in your local conservatory.


----------

